# fish disease identification



## zencakd (Sep 15, 2005)

I did not get any answer at another forum, so I try it here - please, could you help me identify this illness and the best treatment?




























Thanks,

David


----------



## Longstocking (Aug 26, 2003)

I'm going to move this to the health area...

You will get better info there.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

I really am not sure from a photo but in order for you to have a go at treating it I will give the two that are common and could be the cause.

Possibilities

1) Saprolegnia (fungus) infection

2) Columnaris infection (mouth fungus/cotton wool disease)


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

And David if you could provide a little more information--
such as:

water parameters, size of tank, # and species of fish.

Have you lost any fish? Are they all eating and swimming normally? How long have the fish had the problem? Could you describe the symptoms you're seeing?

The pictures just don't tell us enough. 
In the meantime I would increase the frequency of your partial water changes to several times a week using a good quality declorinator--just for the next couple of weeks. Sometimes all that is needed is an improvement in water conditions but even if that doesn't solve it it certainly won't hurt. 

Robin


----------

